# I have had my eye on one....



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The Sig 522. I don't need another 22, but I wanted one. I have been wanting it for a year since Sig announced the rifle.

I have been watching out for the 522 to hit my LGS and I got the phone call last Wednesday. He held it for me and I went in today to make the transaction. I really like the feel and construction above the Ruger and S&W. I just hope it shoots as good as it looks. I will find out this weekend come hell or high snow. Besides, I don't have to dig through snow for brass shooting this!!

The only downside I see so far is the "sights" issue. I would have planned to put a red dot or scope on it if they had iron sights or not, but to produce and sell a rifle without sights is beyond me. Oh well.

If anyone has a 522 and would share their experience, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!

Here it be.


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually I just got mine abotu two days ago as well. Even though it did'nt have sights I took it to shoot just to get a feel and test how well the gun fired. 10/10 is all I have to say not a single jam with 200 rounds first time being fired. and even without sights I could spitball at where I wanted and it was still fairly accurate. This gun is a great deal, fun to shoot and looks beautifull to boot.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

*Range report!!*

I had a chance to try it out this weekend. This is a great .22!! I only had one fail to feed in the first 10 and nothing after that out of around 300. Three rounds failed to fire but I blame the cheap Rem ammo.

At first I thought a red dot would work the best, but ended up with a scope. The red dot covered the target too much when you get out to 50'. This rifle is very accurate. I could keep a sub1" group (10 shots) at 20' with a rest but standing. I may put a RD on it someday, but for the tree rats a scope is a must for me.

The scope is a cheap Sun Optics but it doesn't look too bad IMO. I wanted something shorter but I didn't want to spend that kind of money so I comprimised.....


----------

